# Pigeon Needs Home - Rancho Cucamonga CA



## rigby_321 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not ready to adopt yet but I was looking out of curiosity, figured it couldn't hurt to get the little guy seen by a few more pairs of eyes. s/he is very cute ... whish I knew what I wanted and was ready right now .... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20276793


----------

